# منظومات تكييف الهواء بالسفينة



## احمد فالح مهدي (23 أغسطس 2015)

اخوني الاعزاء اقدم لكم منظومات التكييف الهواء بصورة مختصرة لوجود تشابه مع منظومة الثلاجة في السفينه التي نزلتها في الموقع وان شاء الله اكمل باقي المنظومات


----------



## skr2004 (29 أغسطس 2015)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (5 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكوووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## prey eagle (13 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

